# How bout a Wingshooter Bentwood!!!!!!



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just got another slingshot in the mail-( God I will never tire of that!!!). This one was done up by Wingshooter ( Roger). Rog knows I like Maple so he sent me this frame( Bentwood) which looks to me like a marriage of Walnut,Maple and possibly Poplar. At any rate,this design fits my big hand like a custom fitted suit. She's lightweight,powered by 15/16" x 11/16" x 8 1/4" Medical grade 30 gauge latex-single strap and attached to those is a wonderful Rayshot Custom pouch. I'll get achance to fire her tomorrow but I know right off that she's a shooter! Nice finish and a wonderful all around feel. Thanks a ton Roger, Flatband


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love those bent wood slingshots!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Feels really good Ray! I can't wait to shoot her tomorrow in work-( nice job huh?)














Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks great!
I really admire Wingshooter's stuff. You can always tell right away that you're looking at one of his designs. There's nothing else like them!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, Roger rocks! Those are fine slingshots! -- Tex


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Darn it I should have put my little review here

bentwood review


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I gave that Bentwood slingshot a run through today and she came out of it with flying colors. Flat shooting,comfortable and good looking and quite fast too. Very nice all around and Rayshot's pouches are excellent-light,strong,and provide a good grip too. Excellent slingshot,and a great guy. Oh Yeah I almost forgot something, the price is right too!!!!!







Flatband


----------

